# Need some help!!



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Ok here's what I got.
I hunted this morning and didn't see anything but on the way back I took the long way around. I found a few fresh scrapes and one that looks like it was done this morning. I don't have a stand anywhere around this area. 
I plane on going in latter this morning and hanging my climber with in 50 yards of this fresh one.
My question is what should I do? Would it be a good idea to grunt/rattle or just hang a buck urine dispenser or just play the wind and hunt it?
I plane on hanging a camera on it today also and hunting it in the morning. Any ideas? 
Thanks for any info
James 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## extgreen (Oct 26, 2011)

In my short expereince i'd just hunt it. it's already active why mess up anything.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

extgreen said:


> In my short expereince i'd just hunt it. it's already active why mess up anything.


I agree just hunt it. I found a spot like that last sunday also, i set my stand in the rain and plan on hunting it this weekend.

If you never work hard you'll never get to play hard!!!!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Are you talking about scrapes (on the ground) or rubs (on trees)?

I like the advice above, I would try and disturb the area as little as possible. Slip in and put your stand up and get out. Don't be leaving a bunch of scent around and messing with the area.

If you hunt it a few times with no luck, then try that other stuff.

Always have the wind in your favor....this is not optional.

Good luck


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Chunky said:


> Are you talking about scrapes (on the ground) or rubs (on trees)?
> 
> I like the advice above, I would try and disturb the area as little as possible. Slip in and put your stand up and get out. Don't be leaving a bunch of scent around and messing with the area.
> 
> ...


Scraps on the ground. There is about 5 with in 50 yards of this one. This just happens to be the one that was made this morning. I put my stand in by walking a mile out of the way to keep from walking the trail that the deer are using. Going to put my camera up tonight after I hunt to see what kind of buck it is.
If I can just kill a dow I will be happy.
I'm hunting about 100 acres 10 of mine and 90 of a few of my neighbors so there isn't much of a change of killing a big buck.
James

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## duckman49 (Aug 21, 2010)

They nailed it Leave a little foot print and let him do the work. Good luck post up pics


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Scrape lines are often checked by more than one buck. Don't assume that if you see one, that is the only one that checks the area.....

Of course, any deer with a bow is a trophy. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## use2b (May 30, 2006)

Depends where you are hunting. in East Texas bucks are still together, but not for long and is later than normal. rubs you see now are from removing velvet between Sept 1st and the 5th. Heavy rubs on larger trees where they shred bark are made getting ready for the rut. As of Monday morning the 2nd of Oct. three decent bucks together, running together. Ground scrapes from a good buck, will be a while. November 6 last year found a huge scrape. put game camera up. the next six days,
had 4 different bucks using the same scrape. 2 different spikes, a fork horn and a small 6 pointer. Couldn't believe it. all visited at night. so you can't always believe in the size of the scrape relative to the size of the buck, unless you have a heavy rub on a 3 of 4" tree next to the scrape. Good luck !
Use-2-be


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Break the overhanging branches off except maybe 2 you can see, he will quit the ones you broke as he can't use them for his preorbital glands. You mite need a cpl of stand sites due to the wind OR set one up for a N wind and don't go till you get the rite wind PERIOD, place your stand 30-50yrds downwind of the scrape. The absolute best time to hunt a scrape is after a rain, he will have to come to it to refresh, otherwise he can check from downwind>>which IS were you should be...WW


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Ok now I'm getting mad!!! The last 2 nights have had 2 different does come in. Both down wind and both busted me!!! First one was with a north wind then tonight with a south wind. I was set up to be hunting perfect with a north wind then made a small move today for the south wind. Both deer come from were they had no reason.
The first one must have come out the back door at my neighbors!! I don't get it but it's starting to get to me!!
Going to try it again in the morning and maybe one will come out were I can get them!!
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## duckman49 (Aug 21, 2010)

Good luck


----------

